# 180 Gallon FOWLR w/ Inverts stocking



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

So in the not so distant future, I plan to get one of these and here is what the stocking may or may not look like. It should be a peaceful tank who should not harm the inverts.
2x Whip Fin Fairy Wrasse
1x Spotbreast Angelfish
7x Dispar Anthias 
1x Court Jester Goby 
1x Firefish
1x Foxface Lo 
6x Blue/Green Reef Chromis
6x Spotted (Pajama) Cardinalfish 
As for the inverts:
24x Dwarf Blue Leg Hermit Crab
10x Astraea Turbo Snail
10x Nassarius Snail 
4x Peppermint Shrimp
6x Emerald Crab 
4x Porcelain Crab 
3x Banded Coral Shrimp
So what do you think? Good stocking? Too much inverts, bad mixes of fish? Thanks for any input.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

That will be one awesome tank. I might look into a quarantine tank to make sure you do not suffer any crashes\losses from that one sick fish.Have you looked into any smaller tangs?Some of the rabbit fish get large but are still pretty sweet,what kind of fox face?.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I currently have a Yelllow Tang in my 29 gallon, he is only about 2.5-3 inches now and I was thinking of adding him to my 180 gallon tank once it comes. and the common one Foxface Lo (Siganus vulpinus) or maybe the one spot. We'll see. But they are venomous...is that bad for its tank mates..I doubt anyone will attack him


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Only the dorsal spines are venomous.I have seen the fox face fight with other fish but never have I seen one kill one with its spines,more like ward off.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Great! Any other comments? Additions, replacements, concerns?


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I always used cerith snails as apart of CUC. Maybe consider.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Are cerith digging snails? 
*also*
Off topic sorta. Can i put a Peppermint shrimp in a 29 g With an Already Established (been there for 7 months) fire Shrimp


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Cerith snails are the little ones with a long spire shaped shell,algae grazers.I have kept peppermints with a fire shrimp but there was much rock and I did not see the peppermints much,they are a little secretive by nature when fearful of predators.If you add the peppermint make sure to acclimate them slowly as they are rather susceptible to salinity changes.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

ok thanks. i want to add them only because i am growing aspatia. i have few Rocks if yiu look at my aquarium log. but iwouldnt mind adding cerith snails :/


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*subbing in to watch Frighty's tank grow*

Yay!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^ Like above! 
Sounds really interesting, will be watching!


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

update! I found a really great deal! 180g tank with overflow, stand and canopy (hood), lighting, 100lbs of live rocks, 4 "bags" of live sand, protein skimmer, uv light, media reactor, sump, and heater. All for $2900 I think that is a good deal! Any thoughts on it?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

New or Used? I know when you inherit a tank you inherit its problems so do extra research\checking of the system.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Brand New


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

If it is brand new, I say it is pretty good! But the important question, do you like it???


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

yes And yes. i LikeIt a lot!!!


----------

